# New quilt top done



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

My Dh's younger brother 49, has been diagnosed with stage 4 lymphoma. All quite suddenly and very aggressive. His family is all tall and thin and sadly he has already lost a lot of weight and gets cold easily. I did not want to step on toes and offer to cook for him as Mom's is the best, other folks are doing other things...so what I did was make him a quilt that he can carry back and forth to chemo. He is a bit of a neat freak and likes his own things, so this will work out great. He is a huge bass fisherman and was doing a lot of tourneys until recently. I prayed the entire time I made it.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

My BIL is an avid fisherman; indeed a few other men I know are also. They would love that so I'm sure your BIL will too. Very nice job.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very nice and I'm sure he'll appreciate it. Not much can beat the comfort that a quilt can be in times of trouble(IMO anyways )


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

What a wonderful, thoughtful thing to do for him.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

He will treasure it and it surely will come in handy! Blessings to him....


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Lovely quilt and a lovely gesture. I'm sure he will be delighted with it.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for the well wishes and kind words everyone. I am very worried about him. Poor guy has never been sick a day in his life and hates needles! Anyway, so far so good, the Lord is blessing us in all kinds of ways. I measured my Dh to get the length right as they are both over 6'. I am in the process of putting a layer of that cuddly fleece on the back with nothing in between. It is just the right weight and length for the loungers they use for chemo and his recliner at home.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

This is so thoughtful. He will love it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

that is very nice (won't say "pretty" since it's for a guy). Snuggling with a special quilt made with love is so comforting.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Trish, that is so sweet! Hope it gives him lots of comfort, and I am sure the prayers you said are appreciated too.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

That is an awesome quilt and how wonderful that he will have it during trying times. I read somewhere in school (college -- I think it was a women's history study) that in the past when women made quilts they often prayed over it as they stitched to infuse it with good luck. So, when he wraps up in it, he is wrapping up in your prayers. How cool is that?


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

very beautiful!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

When I was just in the hospital having a few more stents put in, I brought a quilt from home with me. I can't tell you how comforting it was in that environment, so I KNOW he must be thrilled with this gift!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The looks is so good for a fishing guy, but the hug effect from you and the prayers that will wrap around him, will make it truly outstanding.

I've done a quilt for someone with just the polarfleece backing and it was so cuddly they told me.


----------

